# electric fan



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

lots of people say an electric fan gives you more horses , how does the fan make more power. are they talking about the big fan in the front of the engine.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> lots of people say an electric fan gives you more horses , how does the fan make more power. are they talking about the big fan in the front of the engine.


The stock fan causes alot of drag. Without the large stock fan the engine doesn't have to work so hard so it creates more power in that sense.


----------



## DBSS_Gohan (Sep 19, 2004)

If there saying that, its probably because an electric fan runs off your cars power source, it doesent run off the engine itself. When you run somthing off an engine (I.E. Pully) Then it puts more load on the engine, and takes more power away, and what not. But an electric fan runs from your battery/alternator, Which when you can give yourself a little bit more performance alternator, you can run a lot more (Larger system, stereo, electric stuff, laptops... your neighborhood...) Just like when people get an underdrive crank pully.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

E-fan is the shit. Huge seat of the pants gain, on both turbo and NA.

DO THE E-FAN!


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

where can you find an e-fan for your 300zx?


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

what about underdrive pulley's i heard those things kick ass too.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

try mary at www.thespecshop.com for the U/D pulleys. They have an E-fan kit, but it's $200 and it's overkill. Get a 16 inch permacool fan from www.summitracing.com Cheaper and better. Install is as easy as radiator ties (used for aftermarket oil and transmission coolers) at the autozone. You will need a switch and a relay too.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> try mary at www.thespecshop.com for the U/D pulleys. They have an E-fan kit, but it's $200 and it's overkill. Get a 16 inch permacool fan from www.summitracing.com Cheaper and better. Install is as easy as radiator ties (used for aftermarket oil and transmission coolers) at the autozone. You will need a switch and a relay too.


 The radiator ties suck , they can pull through the fins and either badly damage the radiator or render that location useless for mounting. I recommend fabricating your own mounts (not hard to do). This has also been discussed in another thread , and while I'm not going to be a search Nazi , it wouldn't hurt for some of you guys to use this option..........


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm the search NAZI! We answer the same questions time and time again heck some questions are asked while we are answering the same question in another thread.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

didn't I have a thread about this 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> didn't I have a thread about this 2 weeks ago?


Exactly.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What CFM is recommended? and how big of a fan.

And another thing the assembly goes as follows right?
Fan, Fan Clutch, Pulley, Waterpump. The fan clutch and pulley will seperate right? So you won't have to do any modding to get it all to work right.


----------

